# Rubik's Cube Resources



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Rubik's Cube Resources: Work in Progress*

I've been busy, and it's not going to waste. I'm not gonna waste putting comments and putting a billion dividers. None of that extra stuff, just links and basic dividers.. 

*Tutorials of various methods will be listed under the Youtube section under the username of the video's creator.*

*Videos under Youtube users COMING SOON!*

*If you have any links to suggest, just send me a holler.*

*I actually promise that I'll work on this more often, but for now all I have is the Fridrich and Youtube section.*

*Solving Methods*

*Fridrich
*
*Algorithms*

*F2L*

 Bob Burton's F2L Algorithms
 Dan Harris's F2L Algorithms
 Erik Akkersdijk's F2L Algorithms
Jason Baum's F2L Algorithms
Joël van Noort's F2L Algorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) F2L Algorithms

*OLL*

Anthony Searle's OLL Algorithms
The Speedsolving.com Forum's Collection of OLL Algorithms
*2 Look OLL for Corner Orientation are cases 21-27*
Badmephisto's OLL Algorithms
Erik Akkersdijk's OLL Algorithms
Lars Vandenbergh's OLL Algorithms
Jason Baum's OLL Algorithms
Joël van Noort's OLL Algorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) OLL Aglorithms
Weston Mizumoto's OLL Algorithms

*PLL*

Anthony Searle's PLL Algorithms
Badmephisto's PLL Algorithms
Bob Burton's PLL Algorithms
Erik Akkersdijk's PLL Algorithms
Lars Vandenbergh's PLL Algorithms
Jason Baum's PLL Aglorithms
Shotaro Makisumi's (Macky's) PLL Algorithms
Joël van Noort's PLL Algorithms
The Speedsolving.com Forum's Collection of PLL Algorithms
Weston Mizumoto's PLL Algorithms
*
Miscellaneous*

How to Get Faster using the Fridrich Method


*Youtube Cubers*

Waffle=ijm
Speedcuber023
badmephisto
theWestonian
ThisIsWEB
LanceTheBlueKnight
Monkeydude1313
MeMyselfAndPi
Sa769st


----------



## Novriil (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread should be sticky. Of course it needs many-many more tutorial links but still. Then useless threads won't be here so many.

Also many tutorials on methods. Fridrich, Petrus, Waffles Roux tutorial and so on. And Other puzzles too.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 1, 2009)

It is really nice to have this service. I had to scour Youtube for some time to get the infomation to solve cubes from 1x1x1 to 7x7x7 and even more to get those wonderful algs that really make cubing fun. For example, I had to look at about 50 Youtube videos to gain the parity pair removal algs and really nifty other stuff.


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 1, 2009)

You had to look for a guide to solve a 1x1x1?


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 1, 2009)

LNZ said:


> For example, I had to look at about 50 Youtube videos to gain the parity pair removal algs and really nifty other stuff.


Did you search any other websites?


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 2, 2009)

> *Stefan Poochman used to be...n*


Stefan P*o*chman*n*

lmfao poochman.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree this thread should be sticky. Make sure it is in a final format that deserves being stickied (fix any typos, finish adding any material you want to include) and PM me. After that I'll sticky it.

Chris


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

More info on more methods! Preferably Roux


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd just like to point out that this is a better link than just ebay:
http://toys.shop.ebay.com/items/Rub...187QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_sopZ10QQ_scZ1

Tinyurl that all you want

Also stores:
C4Y
Mefferts
Puzzlproz
9spuzzles
a ton more

Edit: I would also remove that tutorial on how to break in a cube by RampageCuber. It just seems to be a bunch of completely random and unnecessary things, not to mention that he actually suggests putting Vaseline in a cube.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11506


----------



## LNZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, just for fun. Believe it or not, some Youtubers do tutorials for the 1x1x1. 

I won't name the offenders (as one is very well known here!) but here is some of the "solution" methods I've seen on Youtube for the 1x1x1:

#1: U U'

#2: L' [x2], U' [x4], R R U' L U'

#3: U R U R U R

#4: U R U' R' U' F, U R' F U' F' U2


----------



## LNZ (Aug 2, 2009)

As for other websites, I did look at a few non Youtube sites. One was used alot to help me solve a 4x4x4 and another one taught me how to do the last two centres of a 5x5x5.


----------



## brunson (Aug 2, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I agree this thread should be sticky. Make sure it is in a final format that deserves being stickied (fix any typos, finish adding any material you want to include) and PM me. After that I'll sticky it.


I think something as extensive as this would do better in the Wiki where everyone can add to it rather than only one person.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd add a section on ZZ, that's a somewhat popular method nowadays


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't like when people comment on my beginners method vid that it is too long. The method is 25 minutes and then 6 min optional example solve follows. Arnauds 8 part video must be together almost a full hour. My previous beginners tut was also 30 min when strung together. Most decent beginners videos are almost as long bit are broken into parts that creates the illusion

I honestly don't think you can make it faster and not loose majority of people. Sorry


----------



## mystera (Aug 28, 2009)

Maybe you could have pdf files!


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks For This!


----------



## Ewks (Sep 5, 2009)

What happened to all the content?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 7, 2009)

I've finished updating it guys! Unfortunately, I lost nearly all of the links, and I've got to get off my computer for a while. Hopefully I can fix it up with some more links and cool content later tonight. Peace out! 

-Saber


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank heavens for the update!
Sticky +1.

Also, have some cool different methods in the list, that is, for 3x3 and such.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ranzha.

Chris Hardwick I believe will sticky this once I've made the "final" version, with a vast library of links, fixed up any grammar or spelling issues.

*Edit: I'll be working some more on this library of links and content right now.*


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ta-da! It's updated with some more stuff while I go scour for more info.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 7, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Chris Hardwick I believe will sticky this once I've made the "final" version



Yes definitely, I really like the idea of this thread. Just PM me once you're happy with the final version.

Chris


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 7, 2009)

A few more links are added, and this should be quite a few links to start off this database. I'll be working on a "Cubers" section later today that will have _quite_ a few sites/channels of people here.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is anybody even reading/using this? If not, I'll probably won't update it..


----------



## iamwilliam (Sep 12, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Is anybody even reading/using this? If not, I'll probably won't update it..



i am and im pretty sure lots of new users will too 
good job by the way


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2009)

I use it a good bit, mainly because I link people to stuff.

I'd really like more links, though. I'll find some links for Roux later, and send them to you.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, okay. I will try and hunt for some more links but I am feeling kinda lazy and with this thunderstorm, I probably should get off soon.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry for forgetting about this place, I'm going to seriously start devoting time to this place..


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 29, 2009)

to everybody: they make a wiki. all you have to do is put the links on the wiki page, and bam.

also, this has already been made. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14351&highlight=already+existing


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 30, 2009)

This wasn't really a double post... It seems the OP resurrected this thread and then... okay, I really have no idea why this was raised AND a new thread created...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 2, 2010)

This really should be stickied, assuming it will be updated regularly. We'll help!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 2, 2010)

It's useless because the wiki is more complete, much neater, easier to find, and has more information, and anyone can easily add more.


----------

